# "V" groove bit measurement?



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but I do not understand how the angle is determined on a "V" bit for sign making. I have a double ended bit that is supposed to be 45° and the other end is supposed to be 60°. I don't know which is which, I tried to measure them but cannot come up with anything that makes any sense. I want to get a single ended bit like the end of my double that is slimmer "more of a point". Which is the 60° and which is the 45°? Any help appreciated.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I got lost at the double ended part, Bob; I didn't even know that such an animal existed!
Can you post a picture?
The 'angled ' end of your combination square is 45deg. The bit should gently fit into that with no gaps.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I do not understand how the angle is determined on a "V" bit for sign making. I have a double ended bit that is supposed to be 45° and the other end is supposed to be 60°. I don't know which is which, I tried to measure them but cannot come up with anything that makes any sense. I want to get a single ended bit like the end of my double that is slimmer "more of a point". Which is the 60° and which is the 45°? Any help appreciated.


a chamfer is degrees of cut to one side...
a a V bit is degrees total cut of two sides...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I had not thought of trying the combination square, that should pick out the 45° end.
MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set
At the bottom of the page is a double ended bit similar to mine, this one is 60° & 90°.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks stick, that is the kind of answer I was looking for. Apparently the 45° end is the one I like best as the other end is a little too wide for my taste.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Thanks stick, that is the kind of answer I was looking for. Apparently the 45° end is the one I like best as the other end is a little too wide for my taste.


deeper means wider cuts w/ these style bits...

Freud Tools


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> Thanks stick, that is the kind of answer I was looking for. Apparently the 45° end is the one I like best as the other end is a little too wide for my taste.


Bob I still don't think you have it. The lower the number the sharper the point on the bit will be. The sharper point on your bit is 60*.

Dick


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got it my bit has a 45° and 60° ends and the 45° is the sharper of the two the 60° is a little too wide for what I want to do.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> I got it my bit has a 45° and 60° ends and the 45° is the sharper of the two the 60° is a little too wide for what I want to do.


I'm missing the wide part...
why is it too wide???


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Doing some lettering on a sign and the letters are a little too close together so I needed a narrower cut.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Doing some lettering on a sign and the letters are a little too close together so I needed a narrower cut.


use a 60° and don't cut so deep...
click on images...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=freud+lettering+sign+bits


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks stick,
I am planning to try just that later today.


----------

